# [SOLVED] MP830 Ink Tank Problem



## debsbrobob (Sep 3, 2007)

Just purchased a MP830 and cannot get the ink tanks to install properly. I was very careful to not touch any of the contacts or ink ports during install of the Print Head and Ink Tanks. None of the red lights illuminate on the ink tanks themselves. The LED display indicates:
U043
The following ink tank cannot be recognized.
Then there is a representation of the ink tanks with the “M” tank having red on the tank and below it. All of the other tanks indicate blue. I believe they are installed correctly along with the Print Head. I have removed them and verified there is nothing interfering with the contacts or the ink ports.
The ink tanks left to right are:
8 BK, 5PGBK, 8Y, 8M, & 8C.

Any suggestions on what to try next?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: MP830 Ink Tank Problem*

First and foremost, the primary duty of a new printer is to be fully-functional right out of the box.
Well, you have to add paper and maybe a USB cable...

I have not seen this printer (nor its manual) and from your description I can't tell what is normal/abnormal as far as your light codes are concerned.

From what I gather, your error message implicates all carts having a problem which is in effect telling us that the printhead is possibly the culprit.
IOW, rarely, if ever do *all* the carts fail at once.
More likely a faulty printhead that cannot properly address the carts.

If you purchased the printer locally, I would exchange it for another MP830


----------



## debsbrobob (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: MP830 Ink Tank Problem*

Followed your suggestion and called to store for a replacement. Just finished the new installation and all works right out of the box. Thanks for the quick reply. Great forum!


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: MP830 Ink Tank Problem*

Glad you got it sorted !
The problem you experienced was, in a Canon printer, very rare.

You chose one of the best AIO's on the market.
Have fun with it :wave:


----------

